# Snuggy's Family Scrapbook



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 27, 2005)

Laura &amp; Ally


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 27, 2005)

Oh My! They are Gorgeous. I love thebutterflies on the ears. That is just way too cute. I justlove allblack, all white and black and white rabbits. Yoursare awesome looking!

I can't wait to see more.

Tina


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks, Tina!

You may have already seen these in another thread:

















The professional photos we had made will be back next week and I'll post them here, too.

Laura


----------



## Cinnabun (Mar 27, 2005)

AWWWWWW!!! how i miss having a lop! (so does mymom! lol i see a lopped eared bunny coming into my life again! LOL)they are sooooooo cute!


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 27, 2005)

Inever saw those. They are awesome. I can't get over how cute they are.I hate to sound rude but which one is which. Which one is Snuggy andwhich one is Baby? If I'm going to bunnynap such beauties it will helpif I can call them each by their name.

They really are pretty. Are the butterflies just like hairties? How sweet you have Christmas and Easter cards covered. They areawesome.

Tina


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 27, 2005)

Tina,

If you bunny nap any more bunnies, you will have to get a secondhouse! I can't wait to see pictures of your newbabies. We LOVE Apollo. He is the most handsome ANDcoolest bunny boy ever! I've saved some of his photos to showfriends and family.

Baby is the Holland Lop with the almost all black face.

Snuggy (AKA Snuggles) is the larger, more white one. We weretold she was a mini lop, but she now weighs eleven pounds!Pam told me she might be a Checkered or French Lop mix because she isso big. 

Laura


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 27, 2005)

I can't say it enough, they really aregorgeous. They both look so sweet natured. I can't wait to show thesepictures to my son. He is going to love them. I always thought I wouldalways be owned by up ear bunns but I seriosly see a Holland Lopcalling me 'slave' in my near future. 

Thank you so much. Apollo says Thank you very much. I'm glad you like the pictures. 

Gorgeous Girls! Kisses those noses for me. So sweet.

Tina


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Mar 27, 2005)

ahh they're soo sweet!


----------



## ayglnu13 (Mar 27, 2005)

bi1526 wrote:


>



OMG I LOVE THE BUTTERFLIES!!! They are SOOO cute!

~Amy+Nimue~


----------



## lovrabs (Mar 27, 2005)

Tina,

 The butterflies are earbands I boughtfrom Build-a-Bear. They were actually for my Build-a-BearBunny, not for our real bunnies! Yesterday we looked throughsome Build-a-Bear accersories and found them. We found someother stuff, too, but the earbands were the cutest. After Momsnapped the pictures, Snuggy shookher head non-stop, trying to shake them off!Baby ran and got them off while she was hiding somewhere.Glad you liked the pictures!

Ally


----------



## Fluffy (Mar 27, 2005)

Aww what a cute rabbit you have there!!can i ask were and what butterfuly clips they are please coz i wantsome for my little girl!! lol

thanks for sharing your pics with us though!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 27, 2005)

Fluffy,

There's a place here in the States called Build-A-Bear Workshop wherechildren make their own stuffed animals. They have loads ofassessories too and that's where we got the butterfly bands.My daughter got them for her stuffed bunny and we just thought theywould be cute for the pictures of our real bunnies! They havelittle elastics attached, like ponytail holders, so we were able toslip their ears in there and they stayed on. 

Laura


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 27, 2005)

We also used the Build-A-Bear angel wings, but she didn't like it, so we took one quick pic and then took them off:






Laura &amp; Ally


----------



## Fluffy (Mar 27, 2005)

Aww wow you are soo lucky we dont havethat like taht over here in England!! but that is soooo cute they wasya lil girl looks!! aww bless her!! well if ya know any where esle inengland were to get the bunnie warmers from then please reply tome!!

thanks for the reply!!

luv jane and fluffy!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 27, 2005)

Jane,

I went to the Build-A-Bear website and there are stores in the UK, plus you can shop online!

http://www.buildabear.com/ChooseSite.aspx

Raspberry Swirl,

This opens up all kinds of dress-up opportunities! 

The clothes would probably fit most bunnies, plus they have hats and loads of accessories!

Laura


----------



## Fluffy (Mar 27, 2005)

Oh thanks i havent seen that shop anywherin england before!! thanks for that!! you didnt have too but thanks iwill get some bunnie ear bands when i get the money lol coz i leaveschool in 2 months time!!lol

anyways thanks again!!

luv jane and fluffy xx


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 28, 2005)

Jane, in the UK we have a shop called The Bear Factory which is similar - Jan


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 28, 2005)

I have butterflys like that too. I got mine atbuild-a-bear. I once put them on my cat, never thought about puttingthem on my bunny. I love your rabbits they are so cute. I just lovelops and I think that will be my next begging project. There is one atthe shelter in Austin that is extremly cute and all black named Huggy.


----------



## Emmy-webby (Mar 28, 2005)

OMG!! Snuggy is so adorable! I just love the picture with the clips in her hair. ekk! I just want to squeeze her!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 9, 2005)

We FINALLY got back the "Easter" photos:





























and.... for the piece de resistance..........














Laura and Ally


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 9, 2005)

Great personal and professionalpictures. You really seem to be able to capture the mood ofyour rabbits. Were the professional pics done by someone whospecializes in animals portraits or was it a regular studio?


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 9, 2005)

Those are such GEORGOUS pictures!!! 

~Amy


----------



## lovrabs (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks!

The ones posted today were done at a pet store. There was a photographer there for one day and we couldn't resist.


Ally


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 9, 2005)

Those are so cute!! I love those easter pictures!Just wonderfull!!! I love to look at pictures especially those cuteeaster pictures!


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 9, 2005)

lovrabs wrote:


> Thanks!
> 
> The ones posted today were done at a pet store. There was a photographer there for one day and we couldn't resist.
> 
> ...



I also got Nimue's professional picture from a pet store...which petstore did you get them done at? We got ours done at Petsmart 

~Amy


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 9, 2005)

Awww that is just so adorable to say anythink!! waa just to cute!!

aww thanks for showing me ya new pics and i just love those buns!lol great pics!! hope to see some more soon!!

oh im getting some rear bands for my two girls lol thanks for the website!lol


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 9, 2005)

Okay, did the professional photographer have anyspecial tricks for keeping your bunnies still? Did beingaround other pets make them nervous?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 9, 2005)

We actually got these done at Petco.There were no other animals there at the time. I brought mybaby gates because I was worried they would run off, but they werereally good. I think they were a little nervous, but we gavethem lots of cuddles and love in between shots and they were prettycalm. 

The photographer really didn't do anything special. He justgot the props ready and we placed them down and he startedsnapping. It went pretty quick.


I didn't want him to put the cowboy hat on Snuggy, but she didn't seem to mind and that's my favorite pic.

Laura


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 9, 2005)

I think I like the 2nd pic the best but I am not sure just yet... I really like the 1st pic.


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 9, 2005)

The cowboy pic is my favorite too. Thanks for the information.


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 10, 2005)

These are the cutest yet. I love them allI can't even pick a favorite because they all are. The bucket pics areadorable. I love them all. Thank you so much. What beauties simplygorgeous and so good. Give them kisses on those adorable noses forme.

Tina


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow!! Those are great pictures! :shock: 

Jenn


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 11, 2005)

Greetings Ally,

These pictures are so beautiful! The colors compliment thebabies so much. It's great to have good pictures of yourrabbits. You'll always treasure them. 

They sat so well for the camera too. What loves!Give them kisses forme.



-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 26, 2005)

I've decided to post all our pics here from nowon. Carolyn, if you could rename it, I'd appreciate it -"Snuggy's Scrapbook" would be good. 

My favorites pics are first.

Toby:











Hi there!






Stop looking at my cow-lick!





Shadow:




Baby:









Snuggy:




















Sorry a lot of them are blurry. If they move atall, the pic turns out blurry. My camera is getting replacednext payday! 


Laura


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 26, 2005)

They're so cute! Look at the fuzzy baby!!


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 26, 2005)

omg Laura, I want to kiss them all!! wayyy too much cuteness!!


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 26, 2005)

:inlove:

These pictures are Just The Best!!

You have an excellent eye for photography. I can't believe Ihaven't seen this thread until now. :embarrassed:

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks! Just wait 'til I get my Olympus! You're going to get sick of my pictures!

Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 26, 2005)

*Laura wrote:*


> Thanks! Just wait 'til I get my Olympus!You're going to get sick of my pictures!
> 
> Laura




I look forward to it.

Oh those little faces!! No wonder why you and Ally are so inlove with those sweethearts! I _really_ loveToby. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 26, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> I _really_ love Toby.


Now you see why I had to take him home? It was love at first sight. 

Laura


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 27, 2005)

Oops. Forgot my favorite one of Baby:


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 27, 2005)

Tsk...look at the cuteness and the perfect posture Baby posesses.

:inlove:

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks. She's a sweetie. Shelooks like a puppy and acts like one, too. Her little earsflop up and down when she runs. It'stoo cute.


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 27, 2005)

She's cuter than a puppy; and yes, I do see why you Had to Have Toby. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 31, 2005)

Caught the girls spooning today. Had to share:





Baby's ear is flungall the way over backward and her eyes arecompletely closed. She really knows how to flop! 





"Mom! Leave us alone! We need ourbeauty sleep!"


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 31, 2005)

They're so cute!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 31, 2005)

Soooo Cute!!! Snuggy is my favorite.  She looks a lot like a rabbit I knew wayyyy back.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 31, 2005)

They are such cute pictures. Don't they just look so happy together:inlove:

Jan


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jul 31, 2005)

What a wonderful bunch of bunnies you have !!!


----------



## Meghan910 (Jul 31, 2005)

I looove your bunnies..and the fact they arewearing Build-A-Bear makes them soo much more lovable! I work for theone in Manhattan proper, not my bunny, Manhattan, LOL!

I've had people ask me all the time if the outfits will fit their smalldogs, they area lot cheaper than dog outfits sold a boutiquesin the city and stuff.

Meghan


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 1, 2005)

Toby looks like such a gentleman


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 1, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote: *


> Toby looks like such a gentleman


Thanks. He's an angel. He laid on his back for agood 15 minutes last night while I clipped some matts out.I've had three bunnies with attitude. I guessIdeserve to finally haveaneasy one!

Laura


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 1, 2005)

what a good boy layin like that for his momma! 

look at that face shes so pretty


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 1, 2005)

Now _THIS_ is precious!!! 






There's no place like Home!


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 1, 2005)

I love the pics of the 2 snoozing together, adorable!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 1, 2005)

They've obviously kissed and made up after their "tiff" a couple of weeks ago!

Laura


----------



## naturestee (Aug 1, 2005)

I love those cuddly pictures!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh, talk about total cutenessoverload. They are all too cute to even pic a favorite. I so can't waitto meet you, Ally and these three dolls of yours, oh and yourhubby.

Give them babies some extra loving from me.

Tina


----------



## Ally (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks, Danielle! I think I like Snuggy's best. It reminds me of the ocean.

Tina, we can't wait to meet you and yours, too!

Laura


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 4, 2005)

My baby boy:







Toby is going to the vet next payday. I'm afraid he's goingblind. He never seems to want togo far from hiscage. He used to scan all the time, but he'sstopped. He never seems to actually _look_ at anythingand is startled if youtouch him without talking to himfirst. If you waive your hand in front of his face,hedoesn't move or look at it. Everything else isnormal - eating, drinking, pooping, peeing.

I know some of you out there have blind bunnies that get along fine. Any advice? 

Laura


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 4, 2005)

Oh no poor Toby.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 4, 2005)

Poor baby boy! Thank God he ended up in your care.

Check with Rose and Gypsy about the blind bunnies question, Laura. They'll help.

-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 4, 2005)

Oh, Poor Toby . He's such a cute little guy.As well as Rose and Gypsy, Amy's Nimue is blind too, so maybe theycould all pass advice on to you. Good luck, and give Toby a BIG hug.

Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 19, 2005)

Wish us luck! Toby is going to the vetin a couple of hours. He has a bump over his eye and I don'tknow what it is. He's getting checked for that and, ofcourse, for his eyesight (or lack thereof). 

Laura


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 19, 2005)

Good luck, Toby!


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 19, 2005)

ooooo!! Good Luck Toby! I hope everything turns out alright!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 19, 2005)

We just got back from seeing Dr.Hannon. Toby's impaired vision is caused by a neurologicalproblem. There's nothing wrong with the eye itself, thepupils react normally, etc. They can do further testing formore information, but he said he couldn't guarantee that any resultingtreatment would help. As long as I know he's not in any pain,I'm okay. He's a spoiled house bunny and will always be welltaken care of. The vet said to just keep an eye out for otherneurological symptoms such as seizures or head tilt.

Oh, and thebump over his eye is supposed to bethere. I think he called it a tactile papilla. Hehas one on each side and whiskers grow out of it. Basically,it's a sensory nodule. I felt like a complete idiot aboutthat. I could be wrong, but it wouldmake senseforToby to have more pronounced "bumps" becausehereally relies on his whiskers to help him "see".

Laura


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, I'm glad he's in no pain..hopefully he has no other issues! Please keep us posted!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 6, 2005)

Snuggy's diet has proven successful!She's lost three pounds since February. At eight pounds,she's still hefty for a "Mini" Lop, but she's doing fabulous!Auntie Carolyn wanted proof, so here goes:

Before:






After:






Some more, just for fun:

Who could resist this face?






A popular sport at our house - "Window Jousting" 






"Now, how do I get down?"






(Don't worry, the window sill is only about six inches from the floor)

Just chillaxin':


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 6, 2005)

I saw the most beautifulGreatDaneat my vet's office today and the owner said I could takesome pics. His name is George. He's two and weighs175 pounds. He is the biggest dog I've ever seen in my lifeandabsolutely gorgeous! He has ice blueeyes. I was awestruck! The pictures don't do himjustice.


----------



## dajeti2 (Sep 6, 2005)

Snuggy looks great. Snuggy and Baby arejust the cutest. They are on my bunny napping list. Who could resistthose adorable faces.

Laura, that dog is humongous. I love great Danes. Jeremy wantsone so bad. Really stunning dog, wait until I show Jer, he's going tolove it.

Tina


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 6, 2005)

WOW, you can really tell a difference in the weight loss...good job!!!!! She looks great!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks, ladies. She's still a wideload, but it's nice to see such a difference in her. Shedefinitely feels better, I can tell. She's into all kinds oftrouble lately, like knocking down baby gates whenever I'm not lookingand bullying her room-mate.

Tina, I've never thoughtmuch aboutGreat Danes, butyou should have seen this guy in person. I couldn't take myeyes off him. Neither could anyone else. The ownersaid they always get a lot of attention wherever they go. 

Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 7, 2005)

You need to get a shot from above like you did in the "Before" picture so that I can see the difference. 

Good Lord, you scared me when I got the PM saying she lost all thatweight. I was afraid it was within a short period oftime. Thinkin I should get on the same diet thatshe's on onder:

Please give Ally a huge hug for me! I recieved my gift in themail and I was Over the Top! How I wanted to jump right intoit! Thank you So Much! 

:elvis:

Any Elvis sightings lately?

Anystories of his Ghost wandering around Graceland?:wink:

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 7, 2005)

Sheesh! Okay, okay - I'll get an "aerial view" tonight. 

It was hard keeping her on a diet. I'm sure she thought I wasjust being mean. She only gets 1/4 cup of pellets a day,along with hay and greens and almost no treats.

No Elvis sightings - sorry! My father-in-law went by thereyesterday on his way out of town. He always buys Elvissunglasses for his friends when he's here.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 7, 2005)

*Laura wrote: *


> He always buys Elvis sunglasses for his friends when he's here.




There's Elvis SUNGLASSES??????? :shock2:

* * * *

Yes, an ariel view would be most appreciated. I remember the first time I saw Snuggy. :shock: 





I'm sure she feels better being thinner. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 7, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> *Laura wrote: *
> 
> 
> > He always buysElvis sunglasses for his friends when he's here.
> ...






"Yeah, baby!

http://carolsmemoriesofelvis.com/NonExclusiveFrame.htm

Scroll down on the left and click on "sunglasses".


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 7, 2005)

:vomit:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 7, 2005)

What? You don't like them?


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh gosh, your babies are the CUTESTthings! I want to go out and buy accessories for my boy butwhat do you get for a boy bunny! I love the professionalpicture wiht the bandana!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks! I like the "cowgirl" pic, too! I can't believe she stood still for that!

Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 7, 2005)

*Laura wrote: *


> What? You don't like them?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 7, 2005)

I thought you loved everything about Elvis, even the tacky stuff. I'm disappointed.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 7, 2005)

*Laura wrote: *


> Ithought you loved everything about Elvis, even the tackystuff. I'm disappointed.


Tacky stuff????

What Tacky Stuff?????


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 7, 2005)

I was doing a little research on Great Danes and found this. Had to share:







I wasn't going to post any more dog pics, but this one was wearing bunny ears, so I couldn't resist!

Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 8, 2005)

:foreheadsmack:That poor dog! The indigity of it all!

Was talking about Toby last night saying how beautiful and sweet he is. Give him kisses for me.

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 8, 2005)

Aw, thanks, Carolyn. Toby will be sixmonths old next Thursday! I can't believe it. I'mgoing to have to cut back on the pellets. I've been givinghim all he'll eat, which is less than half a cup per day. 

He's really starting to look "mature". His face has changed alot and I've noticed his fur is starting to get darker. 

I'll have to take some pics and put them up.

Laura


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 4, 2005)

Well, it's taken almost a month, but I finally have Toby pics:

He is in bad need of a haircut. Razz, can you pop over and help me please???

Yes, there really is a rabbit in there:






Oh, there he is:






Boys can wear skirts. Stop laughing! It'sa kilt! I'm a Scottish American Fuzzy Lop!






Poor baby. I really do need to trim him. I brushand pull out wads of hair every day, but it's taking forever for it allto come out.






Snuggy says, "Ha ha, Toby-boy. I never have to get _my_ hair cut." 






"Don't hate me because I'm beautiful."


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 4, 2005)

:faint:Toby looks like a faux fur rugthat learned to walk. W:shock:w, that baby has got tons of hair. What adoll though.

Snuggy looks so sweet and so smug all at the same time. Sheis so pretty. I love her markings and that face is so kissable.

Love on them for me ok.

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh, it's been so long since I've seen this thread! They are all looking so beautiful. I just love Toby.

MyMom has 2 Great Danes. They are the mostwonderful dogs. Odin, our male, weighs 212 lbs and is 40" atthe shoulder. He's HUGE! Tira, his sister, weighs165 and is 36" at the shoulder.

Jen


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 5, 2005)

:shock:OMG! Where are my scissors??? You can'ttell which end should eat and which end shouldpoo!!!

Give that baby a haircut! AND I want Snuggy!!! What abeautiful baby! 

Raspberry


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks, Razz, but I'm afraid I can't tradeSnuggy fora haircut. Guess I'll just have to do itmyself. I have six days off starting tomorrow. Iwonder if that will be enough time!

Thanks Tina and Jen. I will give all the babies extra lovesfrom you. Jen, I think my next dog will definitely be analbino Great Dane. That boy wassuch a gorgeousbeast. What is it with me and wanting big white furryboys? Cough, *Apollo*,ahem. 

Laura


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 5, 2005)

...And you look so handsome wearing your man-skirt too. :inlove:


> Boys can wear skirts. Stop laughing!It'sa kilt! I'm a Scottish American Fuzzy Lop!


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 5, 2005)

eheh wha a shaggy lil ol' man ...i could just cuddle with him all day


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 7, 2005)

I gave Toby a really BAD haircut. He'snot happy with me. I'm too embarassed to put up apic. Oh well, it will grow, right? At least now hewon't be ingesting much fur. 

Laura


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 7, 2005)

:nonono:No fair. We got to seethe before pictures, now we need the after pictures. It can't be thatbad. I want tot see Nekked Toby. I bet he looks adorable. So c'mon,where's the pics.

:waiting:We will be waiting for pics of the punkin.

Tina


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 7, 2005)

Okay, Tina. I really made himugly. Kevin made me cry because he said I took away the thingthat made Toby special. 






This is the look I've been getting since the haircut:






There's still some trimming up I need to do, but I thought I'd give him a little break. 

I know it will grow back quickly so I'm not too bummed out.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 7, 2005)

He doesn't look ugly!!! What a cute lil guy! I'msure he's happier and cooler. "Punkin" is definitely a good word touse. just want to sink your hands into that fur and givehim rubs!


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh Sweetie, I really wish you hadn't cried. :hug:From one bunnyhugger to another... You did an awesome job.:blueribbon:

He looks great. I love the new haircut. I bet he feels betterand I know it helps you with fighting wool block. He is as adorable asever. Go hug that punkin for me. 

Let Kevin brush him everyday and I bet he'll change his tune.That's like saying I woldn't be special anymore if I cut my hair. Don'tyou believe that for a second Sweetie. Toby is always going to be aspecial little guy no matter what.

:hug:and :kiss:to you both. We love you just the way you are.

Tina &amp; Zoo Crew


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks, guys. 

I know I did what's best for him. He kept trying to pull outthe long fur and I know he was swallowing a lot of it. Thatreally scared me. He doesn't eat a lot of hay, either, sothat's doubly scary. 

Laura


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 7, 2005)

I can understand you fears totally. Hereally does look great Laura. You definitely did an awesome thing. NowToby feels better and isn't ingesting all that hair, it's easier foryou to brush him and less worry about furblock. 

:highfive:You Are Awesome!!
Tina


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 7, 2005)

Aww Laura, Toby looks morecomfortable. You did what was best for him -- it is stillfur-block season and cutting his hair is a good preventative measure.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 10, 2005)

What a face!







Don't you let Kevin play you like that! You can hardly eventell Toby had a haircut. At least you're good at it...notlike Raspberry who DESTROYS the rabbit's looks and dignity. :no:

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 11, 2005)

THAT is not nice!:XI do what is best for my bunny AND I have to do it every 6weeks or so! 

I'd like to see YOU have to do thatwithYOUR chocolate chip with an attitude, who gets his noseout of joint if you sneeze one too many times in a day! 

Laura, he looks so snuggly! I love itwhen their hair is that length. My husband much prefers Sebastian'shair at about a half inch length. He says it makes him soft and snugglyand that he looks so small like ababy!



Raspberry


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh he looks cute!!!! I like his haircut!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm much happier since I went back and shaped itup. I would take pics, but Kevin left MY camera at hisoffice. 

Toby looks like a little lamb now, fresh from the shearing shed. I'll post pics tomorrow night. 

Razz, he IS much softer and cuddlier now, and you're right - he looks SO SMALL!

Laura


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 20, 2005)

Here are some updated photos of Shadow:
















And here are some others, just for fun:






Wait a minute! That's NOT Baby!






"Doh!Must run away."





Caught in the act. Bad Snuggy!!!


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Oct 20, 2005)

:rofl:

What a cutie!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 20, 2005)

There is something wrong with the way your mindworks!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 20, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> There is something wrong with the way your mindworks!


This from a woman who put a Speedo on a rabbit. 

Face it, we're cut from the same cloth, Razz.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 20, 2005)




----------



## Carolyn (Oct 20, 2005)

*Laura wrote: *


> Face it, we're cut from the same cloth, Razz.




It's about time you two come to that realization!

:foreheadsmack:

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 20, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> *Laura wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Face it, we'recut from the same cloth, Razz.
> ...


Hello,Pot.I'm Kettle.The one over there with the scissors is named Kettle, too.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 24, 2005)

How's Ally doing, Laura?

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi Carolyn,

The swelling went down and her fever subsided, so I let her go toschool today. She's just left with asmall hardspot. I don't think it's going to scar. She isdoing well, thanks.

Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 24, 2005)

I've been thinking about her so much during theweekend. If I wasn't so busy with the company I had, Iwould've called. 

That poor arm looked so painful. I swear, it looked like she had someone put a hot iron on her. 

I'm thrilled to hear she's on the mend and was well enough to go to school. God, that poor child!

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 24, 2005)

Oh, no, no, no. That wasn't her in thepicture. That was an example I posted from theinternet. That's what happens if it goes untreated.She had one a few years ago that looked like that. I learnedmy lesson with that one. 

Sorry I alarmed you!

Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 24, 2005)

I was confused-thank God. I'm gladthat wasn't My Ally. I was thinking about her so much thisweekend. 

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 24, 2005)

So glad she'sfeeling better and that it didn't get infected. Please give her a hugfrom us!


----------



## Ally (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey guys!!

Today is Baby's birthday!! Yay!!! Hoppy Birthday Baby!

:happybunny::groupparty:

She is now one year old!! Technically, she's not a baby anymore, but she'll always be a Our Baby at heart!

This morning shegot craisins, and we will do somehing special tonight.

Ally


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 26, 2005)

Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday dear Baby, Happy Birthday to you.

I am so glad you are feeling better Ally. You poor dear. How dare that nasty spider bite my girl. 

:hug:&amp;:kiss:to you and Baby.

Tina


----------



## doodle (Oct 26, 2005)

*Happy Birthday, Baby!* :balloons:


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 27, 2005)

:elephant::elephant::bunnydance::bunnydance::colors::colors:*HAPPYBIRTHDAY, BABY!!!!!!*

Ally, Glad you are feeling better - I am definately avoiding all spiders from now on!

Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2005)

We definitely need more pictures of The Birthday Girl.





Hope they spoiled you like I would if you were mine, Baby.

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 27, 2005)

I'll try to post some pics tonight.Shegot her own birthday bear. He's wearing a partyhat and I think she knows it's hers.

Babywas so cute last night. She's really coming outof her shell. She jumped up on the couch with meacouple of times. Snuggy was mad because she's too, um,_fluffy_ to jump upthere. 

Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2005)

I just love Snuggy! She really is quite Fluffy! She's lost some weight, hasn't she? 

Glad to hear Baby enjoyed her birthday. How sweet she got abirthdaybear!

Didshe like it?

Can't wait to see her with her hat on.

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 27, 2005)

Here's Baby with her birthday bear:







New Box:





The blur inside the box is Snuggy. She was a little excited.



I can HEAR you in there!






Casey-Boy looks like he has a dewlap:





No wonder he likes the bunnies so much!


----------



## doodle (Oct 27, 2005)

Aw! Looks like she was having a fun birthday.  

Your dog is beautiful too!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks! I love my Casey-Boy. He's a sweetheart.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 28, 2005)

Is Ally back to 100% after her spider ordeal?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 28, 2005)

Ally's doing great. She's on the antibiotics for one more week, but she's doing really well, thanks.

Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 28, 2005)

Baby's face is so dark, I can't see it. She's such a little sweetie!

I have to say though, the picture of Snuggy in this avatar you're usingis by far, one of my favorite rabbit pictures on the wholeboard. She just looks so squished in, butcomfortable. What a baby!

Your puppy is beautiful. Very pretty dog!

-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 28, 2005)

This is just soooo sweet. The Birthday Girl and her Bear :inlove:

Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 28, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Ihave to say though, the picture of Snuggy in this avatar you're usingis by far, one of my favorite rabbit pictures on the wholeboard. She just looks so squished in, butcomfortable. What a baby!


I'm still trying to figure out where her left ear is!

They squish up like that in their condo all the time. Theyhave three floors, but like to cuddle together. It'ssweet. 

Laura


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 28, 2005)

I love that pic too. Can I see the enlarged version?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 28, 2005)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> I love that pic too. Can I see the enlarged version?










Look at the fur ridge on top of her head. She looks like aSleestak. Anyone remember "Land of the Lost"? 

Just kidding. I love my Snuggy-girl!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 13, 2005)

"Mom, I see WOODS over there. If you let me down, I promise I'll come back."






"I'm ready for my close-up."






Baby, seriously flopped. You can see her little pinklips. That's Snuggy's foot she's touching with her frontpaw. She loves to snuggle Snuggy!






Sleeping Beauty:






Both my girls sleep with their eyes closed.

Best buddies:






Notice the remodelingwork they've done to the fireplace molding.


----------



## FreddysMom (Nov 13, 2005)

oh my goodness .. this is the cutest/funniest picture of Toby ever!






and the girls look so comfy all snuggled together...

..what a very nice fireplace! arent they thebest???! ..its finally started to get a little chilly hereand weve finally been able to use ours!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 13, 2005)

We're going to have to get a sturdy screen toput in front of our fireplace before we can use it. We didn'tuse it at all last year. The rabbits think it's a hidey holeand love to jump up there and pretend to be invisible.

Laura


----------



## FreddysMom (Nov 13, 2005)

*Laura wrote:*


> We're going to have to get a sturdy screen to put in frontof our fireplace before we can use it. We didn't use it atall last year. The rabbits think it's a hidey hole and loveto jump up there and pretend to be invisible.
> 
> Laura


I have no idea how much it would cost to install.. cuz when we moved in here the fireplace already had it ..

..but our fireplace has sliding glass doors in front instead of thetraditional metal curtain....it still gets really hot, but itguarantees nobunny is running in there! (and of course we still have ascreen in front as well)

Oh its so cool with the bunnies ... they are totally hypnotized by the fire .. they just sit there are watch .. silly bunnies


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 13, 2005)

What lovely, heart-warming pics:inlove:. Aren't pink lips just so kissable ?

Jan


----------



## ariel (Nov 14, 2005)

I Love this thread

I gunna come and snuggle with your bubbies.:hug::love:


----------



## ariel (Nov 14, 2005)

*Laura wrote*


> New Box:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What everybunny needs, a hidey spot from those nasty bunnynappers!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks, everyone. 

Ariel, you are welcome anytime. Just make sure you bringGizzy with you so I can love on her, too. 

Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 15, 2005)

No matter how much I look at this picture, I still can't get enough of it.






The new pictures of Toby and Ally and you are absolutelyPRECIOUS! He's really reminding me a lot of'Bastian. 

I wish all rabbits had the life that you provide for yourbabies. Give them all a kiss and cuddle for me.They're absolutely Precious.

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 17, 2005)

Warm "Fuzzy":






Abigail Fleet, 8, carries her rabbit, Fuzzy, from the remains of hergrandparents home after the animal was found in the debris Wednesdayin rural Montgomery County west of Nashville.


http://www.commercialappeal.com/mca/midsouth_news/article/0,1426,MCA_1497_4245086,00.html

The rabbit was fine. It's a miracle he survived the tornado. 

There was a complete story in our paper, but I couldn't find it online.

Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 17, 2005)

How Precious and Sweet! :inlove:

-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 18, 2005)

I think Buck must've been protecting that little Dutch bunny - amazing how it survived!

Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 18, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Ithink Buck must've been protecting that little Dutch bunny - amazinghow it survived!
> 
> Jan




Now that just about brought tears to my eyes. 

:hug:

-Carolyn


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 18, 2005)

Lovely story, Laura!

One question for you: my Jordi is approximately the same size as yourBaby and my Wesley is approx the same size as your Snuggy. The questionis, how much do you feed them? I'm always scared of over/under feeding.

Thanks!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 18, 2005)

Steph,

They each get 3 measured ounces of pelletsper day along withunlimited hay and a big plateful of fresh greens each night.

Iused to give them more pellets, but Snuggy got fat and Babynever eats more than 2 or 3 ounces anyway, so Snuggy was getting WAYtoo much!

This is what the House Rabbit Society recommends:


http://www.rabbit.org/faq/sections/diet.html


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 7, 2005)

How is Snuggy doing today? Did she chase you last night? Any dirty looks for passing Baby a carrot?

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 7, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Howis Snuggy doing today? Did she chase you lastnight? Any dirty looks for passing Baby a carrot?


Snuggy isNOT happy with me.Taking hertreats is harder than I thought. She's having majorwithdrawal. She spent all of her playtime taking herfrustration out on a towel. No playing games with mom lastnight. 

I broke down and gave her oneCraisin. She was like, "Is that IT?!"


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 7, 2005)

*Laura wrote: *


> No playing games with mom last night.
> 
> I broke down and gave her oneCraisin. She was like, "Is that IT?!"




:rofl: Go Snuggy!!! You let her know how you REALLY feel, Baby Doll!

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 11, 2005)

Poor Snuggy...:sad:

Dietsstink!


----------



## Snuggy (Dec 12, 2005)

Yes, Raz, diets certainly do stink! Thank you for being sympathetic. 

I'm STARVING! Hay, hay, hay - I'm tired of hay!

To add insult to injury, mom moved my apartment to the other side ofthe room this weekend. She put that big green thing in MYspot! That thing was in the house last year, but it onlystayed a few weeks, so hopefully it will be gone again soon.It _looks_ like a tree, but there's no bark to chew.It's completely useless!

Mom gave me *one* Craisin again this morning. What's upwith that? She keeps saying she still loves me, but she surehas a funny way of showing it! I'm Snuggy, not Twiggy, darnit!

Snuggs


----------



## RebeccaUK (Dec 12, 2005)

lol

Snuggy - you are a bunny with bunnitude.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 12, 2005)

*Snuggy wrote: *


> I'm Snuggy, not Twiggy, darn it!
> 
> Snuggs


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 12, 2005)

Snuggy, I am one of your biggest fans. If I everget to meet you, I will shower you with craisins and papayatreats! I'm sure you're not overwieght, just big boned!


----------



## Snuggy (Dec 12, 2005)

*jordiwes wrote:*


> Snuggy, I am one of your biggest fans. If I ever get to meetyou, I will shower you with craisins and papaya treats! I'msure you're not overwieght, just big boned!


Papaya? What's that? Sounds yummy! 

I'm coming to live with you! I see you're a lop lover, too. 

My mean mom is at work all day. I can be long gone when she gets home. I'm packing now!

See ya soon,

Snuggs


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 21, 2005)

How's our beautiful baby girl doing with thepuppy paws? Are you still depriving her? Has shegotten used to it or No More Bunny Games with Mom?







-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi Carolyn!

She's still ignoring me. She's too busy trying to knock all the ornaments off the Christmas tree. :X

I gave her a little sweet potato last night and she didn't even saythank you! She just snatched it and ran off to hide and eatit. She only does that with her favorites, like baby carrotsand sweet potato. 

Laura


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Dec 21, 2005)

*Laura wrote: *


> We FINALLY got back the "Easter" photos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 21, 2005)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> i wasjust wondering...you said..baby? ithink...was a holland lop...my bunny is a holland lop and she has thosewhite marks under her eyes too...do all holland lops havethat?


I don't know. I would imagine it's because their coloring is broken.

Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 22, 2005)

*Laura wrote: *


> Igave her a little sweet potato last night and she didn't even say thankyou! She just snatched it and ran off to hide and eatit.
> Laura




You would grab it and run too if you were as deprived as sheis. She's a smart girl. She wants to get it beforeyou change your mind.

Way to go, Snuggy! You make her life miserable for puttingyou on that nasty old diet. I think you look PERFECT!

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks for the support, Carolyn. :rollseyes:

Mini Lops are not supposed to weigh 10 pounds!

Every morning when Snuggy and Baby are eating side-by-side, I pet themboth. They are like night and day. You can feelevery bone in Baby's back. Ally calls her Mary-Kate (as inOlsen, as in anorexic). Snuggy feels like a Polar bear, allfattened up for hibernation. 

Laura


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 23, 2005)

*Laura wrote: *


> Mini Lops are not supposed to weigh 10 pounds!
> 
> Laura


"Mini" is justa frame ofmind!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 4, 2006)

Sorry to be part of the mass exodus, but I feel I have to go.

Without Carolyn, this place is just not the same. 

Ally and I wish you and your bunnies all the best.

Laura


----------



## m.e. (Jan 4, 2006)

I completely understand


----------



## FreddysMom (Jan 4, 2006)

Freddy is really going to miss Snuggy


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks. 

Maybe Freddy and Snuggy can catch up at "the lounge". 

Laura


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 4, 2006)

Nooooooooo Laura!! What am I going to do without Snuggy pics? Please check back in from time to time.

Love Snuggy's number 1 fan.


----------



## m.e. (Jan 20, 2006)

Sending good thoughts and prayers to Laura and her familyink iris:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 20, 2006)

Thank you very much. 

Laura


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 20, 2006)

*Laura wrote: *


> Sorry to be part of the mass exodus, but I feel I have to go.
> 
> Without Carolyn, this place is just not the same.
> 
> Ally and I wish you and your bunnies all the best.


ah thats so sad... Even though I am fairly new to RO I have beenenjoying meeting all you guys. I didn't know Carolyn...even though she's probably got big shoes to fill, I think thenew moderators are doing great stuff. I have a feelingthere's still more good things to come...

hope you'll reconsider.

will see you on LL if not, k? ((hugs))


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 22, 2006)

You're right. I made a hasty decision when I was upset. I'm not good with change. 

This place has been a home to me for nearly a year. I keepcoming back to see how everybunny is doing, so I'll bearound. 

Laura


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 22, 2006)

*Laura wrote:*


> You're right. I made a hasty decision when I wasupset. I'm not good with change.
> 
> This place has been a home to me for nearly a year. I keepcoming back to see how everybunny is doing, so I'll bearound.
> 
> Laura


:hug:So glad to see you here again. You were certainly missed!

Jan


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 22, 2006)

*Laura wrote:*


> You're right. I made a hasty decision when I wasupset. I'm not good with change.
> 
> This place has been a home to me for nearly a year. I keepcoming back to see how everybunny is doing, so I'll bearound.
> 
> Laura


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks, Jan and bunnyslave.

I won't be around this week because Ally will be in thehospital. She is having surgery tomorrow. I willpost an update when we get home. 

Laura


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 22, 2006)

*Laura wrote: *


> I won't be around this week because Ally will be in thehospital. She is having surgery tomorrow. I willpost an update when we get home.
> 
> Laura


Oh No! i hope it's nothing serious (OK, Jan, it's surgery soit must be fairly serious):?. I will be saying a prayer forher. Let her know we are thinking about her, and let us know how shegets on!

Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks, Jan. The power of prayer is amazing. It's great to have so many people pulling for her.

They are fixing a kidney problem she has had for years. She'shad to be hospitalized four times in the last four years because ofit. 

This surgery has a 99% success rate and I have complete trust in her doctor. He's the best. 

Laura


----------



## naturestee (Jan 22, 2006)

ray: For Ally. I hope you get better soon!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jan 22, 2006)

*Laura wrote: *


> I won't be around this week because Ally will be in thehospital. She is having surgery tomorrow. I willpost an update when we get home.
> 
> Laura


hope she gets well soon!:bouquet:


----------



## Pipp (Jan 24, 2006)

:rose: Best wishes to Laura and Ally! Hope all went well! :rose:





SAS ray: and PIPP ray:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks, everyone.

We came home from the hospital today and Ally is doing well. 

Her hospital stay was no picnic, but hopefully she'll never have to go back. 

She'll have to have some tests done in the next few months, but thedoctor was very pleased with the outcome and believes she will have nomore problems.

Thanks again,

Laura


----------



## JimD (Jan 26, 2006)

I can't believe I missed this :?

Please know that my prayers and thoughts are with you both!!

~Jim


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 26, 2006)

:bunnydance:Great news! Tell Snuggy to give her lots of cuddles for me.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 26, 2006)

Great news that everything went OK. Poor Ally, but hopefully this will be an end to her problems. Sending hugs and love!

Jan


----------



## Pipp (Jan 26, 2006)

:colors::highfive::hug::yes:

So sorry Ally (and Laura!) had to go through allthat.Some serious pampering is inorder!

:sickbunny:

SAS:bouquet:and PIPP


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi All! 

Ally and I are doing well. Thanks for the nice words and thoughts. We took some pics tonight to share with you.

I found another free toy that the buns love. 

One empty box + shredded paper from the office = hours of fun:










Toby had the most fun of all:

Yes, there is a bunny in there if you look closely.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 24, 2006)

Eek! The paper's moving! There's something alive in there!!!

Looks like they had a lot of fun! How are you and Ally doing?


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 24, 2006)

Now that looks like great fun ! They remind me of how kids like playing in mud - a lot cleaner though !

Jan


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 24, 2006)

There are my two girls and my toby boy!

I bet you will be finding pieces of paper all around the house for months! Look at that fuzzy boy!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 24, 2006)

Yes, Toby is sporting about four inches of wool right now, so EVERYTHING gets caught in it. His wool is getting easier to manage (and prettier), so I don't want to cut it until Summer if I don't have to.

Ally is doing great so far, Naturestee. I have to keep reminding her to slow down! Thanks for asking. 

Laura


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi All!

Toby's first birthday was March 15th, so I took a couple of pics.







Mama's Boy:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 22, 2006)

Here are a couple of Snuggy:

"Who left this poo here?"






Bunnytude at it's best:






Check out her mini-mohawk! hee hee


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 22, 2006)

:wave2

There are my cuties!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 22, 2006)

HappyFirst Birthday Toby!!! :bestwishes

Good comments with Snuggy. You must not tease her about her Mohawk. :rofl:

Rainbows!


----------



## Pipp (Mar 22, 2006)

What happy, contented little bunnies!! 

Happy birthday Toby!:birthday:

Darry, ournew rescue,hasalittlemohawk, too! (Just hard to tell with that silly ear inthe air). It was allthe picsand storiesaboutSnuggy (and Wrigley) thatmade me decide tokeep her!So thanks from Darry! 

sas, pipp :bunnydance: and the warren :brownbunny:bunny19:bunny24 (and especially darry)


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 23, 2006)

Aww, Darry is adorable! She looks a lot like Snuggy. 

I'm so glad you rescued her. 

:highfive:


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 24, 2006)

Beautiful bunnies!! I love the pics from Toby's b-day! Too cute! :bunnydance:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks! Where are the new Wrigley pics? Hmmm???

Wrigley is one of my all-time favorite bunnies. How's he doin'?


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 24, 2006)

They are both so cute!! I love snuggy!! And toby is so adorable in that first picture!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 15, 2006)

I took a few pics of Shadow. Here's his story, if you're interested:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11451&amp;forum_id=7

Hmmm... wonder what I weigh....












Pardon the bald spots. The mats were bad and had to come off. 

Frog legs:






And I couldn't leave Toby out....

Mr. Fuzzy Butt himself:


----------



## naturestee (Apr 15, 2006)

I love those frog legs! :hearts

Has he gotten the hang of being pampered?


----------



## BACI (Apr 15, 2006)

:great:

Good job on a great save!! You are a good mommy. I had no idea they hadso much hair. I love the first couple pics too, that was before I washere but better late than never.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh, Bless his little heart. He has been throughso much, and he is still a little lovebun! And very health conscioustoo, keeping a check on his weight . Well done for giving him thehome he deserves 

Jan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 15, 2006)

:colors:Yeah, pictures! Thanks! I love frog legs too! And I get akick out of how Toby's butt is hiked up in the air just a bit higherthan the rest of him. Sebbie's does that too... Must be all the fuzz!I'm gladShadow is settling in well and enjoying all thepampering! 

Raspberry


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 15, 2006)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Has he gotten the hang of being pampered?


Oh, yes! He's become demanding, in fact. IfI don't let him out as soon as I get home, he makes so much noise, it'sunbearable! But it's worth seeing all those binkies when hegets what he wants.

BACI* wrote: *


> I had no idea they had somuch hair.


Yes, he and Toby came from the same parents and Ihave to give him haircuts every month or so. That wool growsFAST!

LuvaBun* wrote: *


> And very health conscioustoo, keeping a check on his weight .


Jan, the scale is one ofhis favorite sitting spots. If I can't find him, he's usuallythere. Hee hee. 

RaspberrySwirl* wrote:*


> I get a kick out ofhow Toby's butt is hiked up in the air just a bit higher than the restof him. Sebbie's does that too... Must be all the fuzz!


I do too, Raz! I call him Mr. FuzzyButt all the time. The wool on his butt and sides is muchfuzzier than the rest and seems to grow faster, so he always has thatbig booty look!


----------



## Rabbity Ree (Apr 15, 2006)

Hello everybody I'm new to this site.


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 15, 2006)

THEY ARE SO CUTE!! I love the scale look! Mybunnies HATE the scale, mostly because everytime they go on it they geta little taken off of their feed that day. LOL. 

Look at Mr. Fuzz Butt himself! O ADORABLE!! All the furr!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 16, 2006)

The Easter Bunny brought Snuggy a boyfriend!






He's a wild bunny from the wrong side of the tracks, but they are inseparable.

She likes the way he grooms her mohawk.






The Easter Bunny brought Shadow "uppy" ears!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 16, 2006)

O how cute! Love the broken lop! ADORABLE


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 17, 2006)

LOL! I could be wrong, but I guess Snuggy can do what she likes to her new pal and get no complaints 

Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 17, 2006)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> LOL! I could be wrong, but I guess Snuggy can do what shelikes to her new pal and get no complaints


Jan, Snuggy is so sweet with this stuffed bunny. I just watchand say, "aww". She grooms him and snuggles up to him likehe's real. I never imagined she would be like that!Ally will pick him up and make him groom her and she loves it!


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 17, 2006)

Awww, is it just me, or is my Snuggy girl looking nice and trim? Nice job on the diet, girlfriend!

- Snuggy's #1 fan


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 17, 2006)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> Awww, is it just me, or is my Snuggy girl looking nice and trim?


It must be the camera angle. :sigh

She's still a fattie, and I don't know what to do. She onlygets 3 ounces of pellets per day and no treats and she hasn't lost anymore weight. She's a lazy bones. I have to chaseher to make her exercise!

I need a little bunny treadmill for her!


----------



## newfiegurl (Apr 17, 2006)

cutest pics ever!!:bunnydance:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 18, 2006)

Snuggy is at the animal hospital. I posted in the infirmary about it. She should come home today.

They weighed her and I couldn't believe my ears - 6.6 pounds!I made them go back, check the scale and weigh her again. Alittle over a year ago, she weighed a whopping 11 pounds!She's been on a diet since and I had no idea she was doing sowell. 

Steph, you were right!!!

She still looks fat to me, but the vet said because she'd lost nearlyhalf her body weight, she has a lot of excess skin, like a person whoselost 100 pounds would have. 

Yay! Snuggy is finally at a healthy weight!

Before:




After:


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 18, 2006)

*Laura wrote: *


> They weighed her and I couldn't believe my ears - 6.6 pounds!


:yes:Snuggy girl, I knew you could do it!

Wesley has a skirt from excess skin.


----------



## naturestee (Apr 18, 2006)

:shock: She really dropped a lot of weight! Way to go!:great:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks! I guess I'll have to stop calling her my "Maxi Lop". 

She's a Mini again!!!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 18, 2006)

OO Looke at that first picture with the little baby!! SO CUTE!!

CONGRATS ABOUT LOSING WEIGHT! Ifa rabbit can do it, so can I!!! LOL Mini Lop/ Maxi Lop HEY!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 18, 2006)

WTG Snuggy - and well done to Laura and family for not giving in and sneaking her treats .

PS - Can you come and help me with my diet 

Jan


----------



## cheryl (May 4, 2006)

aww look at that boy what a handsome fella,im sohappy he is with someone that will take good care of him,i bet he is sohappy now,has he met your other two bunnies?







cheryl


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 5, 2006)

He has met my other three, although it was notplanned. He broke through the baby gate I hadup,immediately ran to the other cages, sprayed and pooped allaround them! :disgust:

That day, his name was L.B. (short for Little *******). 

I'm going to keep them separated for a while longer,hopingShadow's urge to spray will pass with the lastremaining hormones.


----------



## cheryl (May 5, 2006)

hehehe,what a little bugger,aww but he does have a forgiving face though 



cheryl


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 27, 2006)

Wanted to post a few pics of Ally with the girls:

Ally tranced Snuggy!!!
















Baby Love:






Guarding the CD Collection:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 27, 2006)

Ally did a good job with the trancing - Snuggyis well away. And I wouldn't *dare* go near the CDs withGuard Bunny Baby looking so determined :shock:! 

Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 27, 2006)

Hee hee 

Jan, they love to play with the CD cases. Snuggy digs themoff the bottom shelf and they toss them around with theirmouths!


----------



## LuvaBun (May 27, 2006)

LOL. Quite an expensive toy though!

Jan


----------



## m.e. (May 27, 2006)

*Laura wrote:*


> Jan, they love to play with the CD cases. Snuggydigs them off the bottom shelf and they toss them around with theirmouths!



That is sooo cute :bunnyheart


----------



## naturestee (May 28, 2006)

Snuggy looks sooooooo cuddly! I can't get over how good she's looking now. Good job! :thumbup

Baby can come guard my dvds and vhs any day! My cd's are allin books because 300+ cases take up a lot of room, but I'm sure Mochawill teach her how to steal thetrack listsout ofthe cd books!


----------



## Jenni (May 28, 2006)

Those pictures remind me of when I was a littlegirl with my bunny. I had a bunny before I had adog. There's something about little girls and bunny rabbits!!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

Snuggy turned two yesterday!

My daughter, Ally turned 12. She loves sharing her birthday with Snuggy!


----------



## naturestee (Jun 26, 2006)

They have the same birthday? How cool! Congrats to both of them!

One more year and you'll be the mother of a teenager!:shock:


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 26, 2006)

Haha, I share the same birthday as Ally and Snuggy. How cool is that? 

Happy birthday you two!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 27, 2006)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> Haha, I share the same birthday as Ally and Snuggy. How cool is that?
> 
> Happy birthday you two!


 Cool! Happy Belated Birthday to you, Steph!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 27, 2006)

*naturestee wrote: *


> One more year and you'll be the mother of a teenager!:shock:


 Don't remind me.

Her childhood is going WAY too fast. I joked that I would save her number "1" and "2" candles and use them again when she's 21. It will be here before I know it and WAY before I'm ready.

:cry2

I wonder how many bunnies I'llneed to fill up that empty nest....


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 3, 2006)

Had to share something funny that happened yesterday morning. 

Shadow was playing in the kitchen, but someone had accidentally left the door open. He tore through the dining room, ran right past Toby's cage and made a bee line straight to the girls' condo. 

Ally said, "Wow. I guess Shadow is a real ladies man!"

Before I could get to him, he'd already sprayed and left about 20 cocoa puffs, little jerk! 

Snuggy was NOT pleased, to say the least. It took several Craisins to calm her down. 

You know, Shadow NEVER sprayed before he was neutered and now he does it whenever he's near the girls. I think the vet did something wrong!


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 3, 2006)

:laugh:

Aw Shadow, who did he spray?

Have you ever tried letting them out together?


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 4, 2006)

LOL! Sounds like Shadow is a bun that knows *exactly *what he wants . Funny that he sprays now, and hasn't before - quite the mixed up boy!!

Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 4, 2006)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> :laugh:
> 
> Aw Shadow, who did he spray?
> 
> Have you ever tried letting them out together?


 He sprayed the carpet in front of their cage. 

A couple of weeks ago, I let Snuggy in the kitchen with Shadow. He didn't spray then, just followed her around like a puppy while she ignored him (of course). 

I guess he only sprays when he's in their territory (the living room). It's been more than three months since his neuter. I was hoping the spraying would stop by now, but I guess it's just marking and it's probablyhere to stay. :disgust:


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 4, 2006)

Sounds promising that Snuggy just ignored Shadow though. Have you ever thought of trying to bond the girls with him?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 4, 2006)

I may give it a go. I tried to bond Toby with the girls, but Toby picked on Baby for some reason. Bless her heart, she's so sweet and she gets bullied by everybun!

I think Snuggy and Baby are so close, it may be hard to bring another bun into their little circle. However, Baby is very curious about Shadow and sneaks in to say hi to him whenever she can.


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 4, 2006)

And that just proves that Baby and Jordi are cousins. Jordi is the exact same way. I'm very interested to hear how that goes if you attempt it.


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 8, 2006)

How are Jordi and Wesley's cousins doing? Is Snuggy staying trim and slim?

We need some updated pictures!!

:kiss:


----------



## JimD (Sep 8, 2006)

SOMEbunnie told me that there were some new picshere!?! There's no new pics here. I looked and looked and there's NOnew pics! What's up with that?

picpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpics PLEEZE?


----------



## Haley (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow..Dont know how Ive never seen your blog before!

Love the pics of all your babies..they are so adorable:inlove:!

I think this is my favorite:







That is just way too cute! :kiss:Yes, more pics please!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks. I was going to take pics last night at playtime, but had to take care of a little emergency instead.

Toby found a way through the NIC gate, attacked Baby, and tore a littlehole in her ear. They were really going at it and when wepulled them apart, he still had her ear in his mouth.Luckily, we saw it and carefully pulled him off her. It wentall the way through, but there was almost no blood at all.The hole is tiny, butthe fightscared the life outof me. I checked them both over, held her to calm her downand put some Neosporin on her battle wound. Snuggy was SOOOOOsweet to her. She kept right by her side all night, groomingand snuggling her. It was so sweet. 

She seemed fine this morning and there is no redness orswelling. I'll keep an eye on it until it heals.Bless her heart, she's the sweetest, friendliest bunny and this happensto her. 

Toby is a little turd! I cut all his hair offyesterday. Maybe he took his anger out on her instead ofme? They've scrapped some before, but never thisbad.


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 11, 2006)

Awww, babies. That must've been so scary for you!

Baby is a little trouper and she's got a good big sister to comfort her.


----------



## JimD (Sep 11, 2006)

Awwww....poor Baby 

Give her an extra scrunch from us!

I guess wecan wait a little longer for some new pics.

~Jim


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 13, 2006)

Edited to say: If the pics are huge, hit your refresh button and they should resize.

You asked for it, you got it! We had a photo session lastnight featuring all four buns. Get ready for photooverload! Pardon the red eyes. My camera stinks.

First up is Toby:

Doesn't this look like the face of an angel? Yeah, he had me fooled, too. 











Next is Shadow:
















Baby girl:






































Your lost? Well, just follow the poops and you'll find your way out. 






Quick, a mountain lion is after you! Run, Baby, run!!!






And finally, the diva princess, Snuggy:

Stealing hay from Toby's rack while he protests:






"No,I didNOT chew this hole! How dare you!"






"What? Craisins? Oh, okay, I forgive your insolence"


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 13, 2006)

I want them. All of them!


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 13, 2006)

Yay! Great pics. Snuggy girl is looking good and so is everyone else.

Are you using those cardboard tubes used for forming concrete pillars?We got those too! We cut a section out along the bottom so that theycan run on carpet though. The babies hate any slippery surface.

I love this one!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 13, 2006)

*jordiwes wrote:*


> Are you using those cardboard tubes used for formingconcrete pillars? We got those too! We cut a section out along thebottom so that they can run on carpet though. The babies hate anyslippery surface.


Yes, that thing cost me $5 and is by far the most popular toy in the house.

I can't cut the bottom out of that one. I placed it behindthe girls' condo because the buns kept going back there andpeeing. 

They are pretty good at running through it. It's part oftheir "bunny 500" race track in the living room! They tearthrough it and all you hear is toenails clicking!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 13, 2006)

Ally said the caption for this one should be:

"Ah!!! I got a cougar on me!" (from Talladega Nights/RickyBobby- our favorite movie this summer). 







:roflmao:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 13, 2006)

Wow, you have Beautiful Bunnies. I want them all, add to mine I would have 8. YES, I can handle that.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## JimD (Sep 13, 2006)

Great pics!!!
.....loving this one....

"I'll just beat him sensless with my shredded paper, Mom."


----------



## naturestee (Sep 15, 2006)

I love those pics! I think I need toget one of those tubes for my crew. I bet the kittens and thebunnies would all love it!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 15, 2006)

My guys have one and they love it.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 20, 2006)

Had to share something funny that Shadow did the other night. 

I keep a broom and dustpan handy during playtime every night.I put them in the laundry room, just sitting out. I foundShadow sitting IN the dust pan, pooping. 

I guess he decided to save me a step!

He must think it's a small litter box! Of course I couldn'tget the camera in time. I was laughing so hard, it made ithard to move fast!

:brown-bunny:sweep


----------



## Haley (Sep 20, 2006)

lol..thats great! have the camera handy next time..I would love to see that!

maybe next time you'll find Shadow inside the garbage can itself


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 20, 2006)

*Haley wrote: *


> maybe next time you'll find Shadow inside the garbage can itself


Hee hee - I wouldn't be surprised. 

Last year, Ihad a New Zealand buck for a while and he wouldjump in the trash can on a regular basis. He was a nut!


----------



## JimD (Sep 21, 2006)

That's too funny!!!

I hope you gave him a treat and told him what a good boy he is!?!?

`jim


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 23, 2006)

LOL! I bet thatwas a sight to see! He must have watched you scoop the poop with thatdust pan enough times to know what it was for! Now it's hisown personal litter box with a handle!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 16, 2006)

The whole crew got to go outside this weekend - a rare treat for them:


----------



## naturestee (Oct 16, 2006)

Awesome pics! Snuggy's looking great!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks! I won't tell Snuggy you said that. Her head is already too big! 

Unfortunately, the boys didn't get to stay out long. Withinten minutes, there were three hawks circling above us. Allyspotted them, we grabbed the boysand ran inside.Can you imagine how horrible it would be to see your baby snatched upby a huge bird?


----------



## Haley (Oct 16, 2006)

Laura, awesome pics! They look like theyre having so much fun!

My house backs up to a forest, so Im always on the lookout as well. Itsscary, really. I have a run set up, but I always sit inside it withthem. It doesnt give them much freedom, but Im so protective!Myboyharper was telling us a while ago that her friend had a new puppyout playing in the yard once and a hawk snatched it up while they weresitting right there. It really terrifies me!

Also, how is bonding going?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 16, 2006)

Haley, I was really scared. One bighawk kept getting closer, even after I picked Toby up and held himclose to me. I could just imagine it swooping down on theboth of us, so I ran for the house. If Ally hadn't noticedthem when she did, it could have been horrible. I don't evenwant to think about it. We are veryclose to awooded area, too, so I'll have to be very careful. 

The boys are doing well. There was a minor setback when Iallowed Shadow to come into Toby's room (while Toby wascaged). Shadow ran right up to Toby and stuck his nose inbetween the bars. Toby then tried to shred his face from theother side. I won't be doing that again. We'llstick with the neutral territory meetings for now.


----------



## Haley (Oct 16, 2006)

*Snuggys Mom wrote:*


> There was a minor setback when I allowed Shadow to come intoToby's room (while Toby was caged). Shadow ran right up toToby and stuck his nose in between the bars. Toby then triedto shred his face from the other side. I won't be doing thatagain. We'll stick with the neutral territory meetings fornow.


Thats happened to me before too! Its amazing how different they arewhen theyre in their own (or another's) territory. I tried somethingthat worked the other night. I put a little bit of peanut butter on topof Basil/Max's nose. They are the dominant buns and I want Tumnus toknow that (and groom them). And he did. I just put a little so hewouldnt get a sticky mouth or anything, and then I guided him to it. Itreally eased tensions for all three of them to see they could havephysical contact without fighting. Your boys seem to be getting onbetter than mine, but its worth a try to speed things up!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 15, 2006)

After more than two years, I just noticed something. 
I knew Snuggy's big butt was one of a kind, but I didn't realize it hada face on it! Turn your head slightly right to see it.











This is the look I got for putting her up there and taking her pic:


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 15, 2006)

Aww...look at the little Panda Bear!!!!

:kiss:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 15, 2006)

Hee hee - I didn't think of that. I thought it looked like a snowman's face.


----------



## JimD (Nov 15, 2006)

How cool is that!?



If it were Binkie, both ends would be able to bite me. Her new outlookon life is "Don't put you hand near me and I won't bite it.":disgust:


----------



## cheryl (Nov 15, 2006)

Hehe that's cute Laura!!,but there does appearto be a face..and a very happy oneat that! ....ohhhh i loveSnuggy :love

For Snuggy..:kiss:



cheryl


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 19, 2006)

Snuggy had the whole digging box to herself last night and she wore herself out. 

Can you spot the bunny?


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 19, 2006)

[align=center]She looks exausted![/align]


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 19, 2006)

Before she hopped out and "collapsed", she wascompletely covered in magazines, digging at the bottom of thebox. All you could see was a moving pile of paper!I couldn't get the camera in time to get a shot of that.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh man I wish I could see that.


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 19, 2006)

Heeheehee, nice! I really hope you get that video camera!


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 5, 2007)

"What am I -- Invisible?? Where are my updates?Where are more pictures of me? I'm the best lookin and mostspirited rabbit in the internet and you all ignore me like I'm nothere. Hellloooooooo - is there anybody In There???"


----------



## Snuggy (Mar 5, 2007)

Carolyn, my mom, I mean slave, said she's getting a new camera and she'll be taking videos of me to show everyone. 

She's supposed to start a new 2007 blog for me, but all I ever see herdo is sit on her butt. She's always cooing over that furballToby. He's such a weenie, a real mama's boy, that one.

I've been posting a bit here lately:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_user.php?id=2670&amp;posts=1

And I made these:


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 6, 2007)

I know how your mother can be, DearestSnuggers! What can I say? :foreheadsmack:You can'twin. If you're good, you get ignored, so you act up and thenshe complains. Well, what's a girl supposed to do?Gotta get noticed one way or another. I just don't think yourmom gets it. She talks about you a lot too, but it's alwaysSnuggy has attitude this, Snuggy chased me down that. blahblah blah! If she only knew how bad she makes herselfsound. 

Well, let her talk about Tobey all she wants. We know he's akiss-bun and will just about do anything to convince everyone he's aninnocent bystander. Innocent Bystander - My Tail!!:bunnybutt:

Nice Public Notices! Tucker wants you_Bad_!Great picture of you. You'reso perfect and beautiful. :mrsthumper:

I hope they capture the fugitives under you. Who's got rabbitin their blood now, ey? They can run, but they can't hidefrom You. Always remember, YOU'RE THE ONE INCONTROL - Not them!

Love you, Snuggers!

:kiss:


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Mar 11, 2007)

Gee Snuggy, you might get treated better if,let's see I don't know.. maybe NOT COMPLAIN SO MUCH!!??? If I was yourmom, or Dad I guess, you would be living in some backwater swamp andyou wouldn't be so concerned about a video camera, because you would bespending all your waking hours doing...guess what...RUNNING FOR YOURLIFE!!!!! Hahahahah.




LT


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 11, 2007)

Can I just say that I LOVE SNUGGY!!!!!!!!!!! So cute, and that avatar is the best! More please...:wave:


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 27, 2007)

god they are GORGEOUS!!! Some of those photosshould be published in a bunny model thing! They are fantastic thoseeaster ones and the ones underneath. Did you take them urself??


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks so much! I didn't take the oneswith the rainbow background and the forest background (bottom of page1). 

Those were taken at a pet shop by a real photographer.


----------

